

Show HN: A static kd-tree in JavaScript - 33a
https://github.com/mikolalysenko/static-kdtree

======
mck-
For reference, I wrote a light-weight kd-tree in Javascript a while ago too
[1] as well as a knn library [2]

[1] [https://github.com/axiomzen/look-alike](https://github.com/axiomzen/look-
alike)

[2] [https://github.com/axiomzen/Alike](https://github.com/axiomzen/Alike)

~~~
33a
Cool! If you would like I can add this to the benchmark later.

